# Ogólne > Badania >  czy ktos jest mi w stanie to ojasnic

## Nie zarejestrowany

HCG total ilościowo HCG 28650,20 mUI/ml Ciąża: 0,2-1 tydzień: 5-50 1-2 tydzień: 50-500 2-3 tydzień: 100-5000 3-4 tydzień: 500-10000 4-5 tydzień: 1000-50000 5-6 tydzień: 10000-100000 6-8 tydzień: 15000-200000 2-3 miesiąc: 10000-100000 Kobiety niebędące w ciąży: <10 Mężczyźni: <10

----------


## martix84

Oznacza to że jesteś w 6-7 tygodniu ciąży. Miałam też robione HCG i na moim jest objaśnienie (w skrócie): 
6 tydz.: 158 - 31 795
7 tydz.: 3 697 - 163 563
8 tydz.: 32 065 - 149 571
Z tego wynika, że Ty mając 28 650 jesteś w 6-7 tygodniu ciąży.
Gratuluję, pozdrawiam.

----------

